# Turkey in my Nesco Roaster



## JMediger (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello All ...
We are doing Thanksgiving at our house and I am trying to make sure I have enough oven space for everything.  My plan is to do the turkey in my Nesco Roaster.  DH is concerned about the skin not browning and "getting good".  

Experiences?  Thoughts?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it possible to do the turkey in the oven and other things in the roaster?


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 24, 2010)

My BIL has done that and the turkey was great WITH browning.

He also does it on the ol' weber and that is even better.Gas or charcoal!


----------



## JMediger (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm not sure.  We're doing a prime rib, sweet potatoes, green bean casserole and stuffing as well.  I have a three way split pan, I wonder if they make a double pan that fits in the roaster.


----------



## Claire (Oct 24, 2010)

I've never tried a turkey in the Nesco I had once upon a time, but did a goose, and I never could get it to brown right.  Granted, I had no experience, but the goose more steamed than roasted.  I'd try a way to do sides in the Nesco and use your oven for the meat.

By the way, the sweet potatoes, green bean casserole, and stuffing can be cooked in the microwave oven, then, after the meat comes out of the oven, put in at a high heat to finish -- i.e., make a crust on the top -- while your meat is "resting".  Believe me, don't tell anyone (Julia would be proud of me) and none will know that you started the sides in the nukulator.  I don't see why doing the sides in your 3-section insert to the Nesco wouldn't work as well.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't think I can get enough in my 3 section insert.  We are feeding 12'ish ...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 24, 2010)

Will you be stuffing the turkey? If not you could cut out the back bone, press the turkey "flat" and that roast it that way (spatchcock). It will reduce the height you need for the bird in the oven. Put that and the prime rib on the top rack. 

That would let you bake the stuffing and the green bean casserol on the lower rack(s) and the baked sweet potatoes can be wrapped in foil and placed around the pans holding the meat and side dishes.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 24, 2010)

I like the spatchcock idea. Nobody eats that part anyways. They save it for making stock. It will also take less time to cook. if you need the over for additional last minute things.

Sweet potatoes peeled and quartered cook beautifully in a crock pot. 2 hours or so on high.

You could do a practice run with your roaster. Use whole chickens. Brush on some olive oil and seasonings. Braise it until it's the color you prefer. No matter what you do though the skin will never be crispy as it would be if cooked in the oven. It does keep the poultry moist. I should drag mine out and get some chicken and dumplings made.

Good luck.
Munky.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 26, 2010)

JMediger said:


> Hello All ...
> We are doing Thanksgiving at our house and I am trying to make sure I have enough oven space for everything. My plan is to do the turkey in my Nesco Roaster. DH is concerned about the skin not browning and "getting good".
> 
> Experiences? Thoughts?


 
My mom did the turkey in a Nesco roaster for _eons!_ and it gets brown and lovely, just like in the oven. Not to worry. 

Oh, and it was always juicy, too.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your words of wisdom and advice!  I think I'm going to try a chicken in there later this week.  We are not stuffing it so the flat idea may work as well.  I'm not doing that big of a turkey since we are having the prime rib too so they may both fit in the top of my oven.  
Thank you again!
J.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm hoping all those folks who counseled you _against_ using the Nesco have had experience using one and didn't like it.  Mom loved it because not only did it turn out an exceptional bird, but it also left the oven free for all theother things she liked to bake on that day, like her famous hot rolls.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 27, 2010)

ChefJune, I'm all for an "oven - free" turkey for similar reasons as your mom ...


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 27, 2010)

You know you have to invite us all now don't you!


----------

